# Fly vise



## Bass2trout (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know of any good places in the Cincinnati area where I could try out and play around with some fly vises. I would like to see some vises in person before making up my mind. Also not like the cabela's or bass pro vises. But like a regal or peak or renzetti level of vise. Thanks for any suggestions and feedback.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Delamere Hopkins, you might be able to do it there. Give em a shout or head over there, 
Hyde Park Square
2708 Erie Avenue
Cincinnati, OH 45208
513-871-FISH


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> Delamere Hopkins, you might be able to do it there. Give em a shout or head over there,
> Hyde Park Square
> 2708 Erie Avenue
> Cincinnati, OH 45208
> 513-871-FISH


I've only been there once but that was going to be my suggestion, also. Pretty cool store.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Good move on "try before you buy". A vise is a lifetime investment. I went renzetti traveler with 0 complaints.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

If you don't mind a drive Mad River Outfitters in Columbus has a very good selection and really helpful knowledgeable salespeople. Highly recommended.


----------



## Bass2trout (Apr 10, 2016)

I have actually already purchased a vise. I bought a peak rotary vise off of Amazon and I am happy with it.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Good vise. That was my first one. Use the regals now. I like the no adjustment jaws.


----------



## Bass2trout (Apr 10, 2016)

I want a regal but I'm still too new to fly tying to justify the purchase, and I think I would have to get the green paint job also.


----------

